# Lesser Hedgehog Tenrec



## hedgefan (Dec 15, 2008)

I recently purchased a Lesser Hedghog Tenrec and would like some advice as to care and could it possibly be considered a hedgehog?


----------



## Tan (Nov 12, 2008)

No they are not a hedgehog and are of the Echinop genus. Their name comes from their appearance as apposed to genetics.

Some will have a higher fruit intake and others will eat nothing really more than morio or standard mealies. They are more susceptable to the cold than the APH and would be similar to Hemiechinus if we are to compare them to a hedgie. They will play on a wheel and live in social groups like the APH can and I think apart from that and the fact they will hibernate thats all I can think to offer on them right now.

Care is very similar but keep in mind they are different animals. What sex did you buy? Oh and well done, I personally love these little animals. Pics and his/her name would be lovely (hint, hint  )


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I suggest looking on the Yahoo lists. There are a few Tenrec groups out there.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't have much info on tenrecs, but I know they are adorable! Let's see some pics!


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea those were out as domestic pets! I have a few pictures on my computer of the ones on madagascar but they're not pets. Thats pretty cool though. Best of luck with the little cutie!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Wow, I had no idea those were out as domestic pets!


They aren't domestic, but yes, they are kept as pets. Bryan has a bunch of really cute pictures of them in the Photo Gallery.


----------



## hedgefan (Dec 15, 2008)

I currently dont have any photos of her. I bought her from a pet shop in Okinawa. I am in the military over here. Thanks I am appreciative of all advice.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are a couple of websites for you to check out. Pat's has lots of yahoo! groups that are tenrec related listed:

http://web.mac.com/cierrawolf/iWeb/THIS ... nrecs.html

http://web.mac.com/gioiakerlin1/Blue_Ag ... _Care.html


----------

